# My 7 month old pure bred female black and tan needs new home



## sutton c. (Sep 20, 2013)

So it's a very sad day for me. My financial situation has just changed drastically as well as my living situation and I need to rehome my baby. I'm in North Port, FL. I always swore I'd never be one of those people that when they got their fur baby, I would give her up. If I had any other choice I wouldn't be posting this right now. My heart is breaking and I DO NOT want to take her to a shelter. If anyone if the South/South East Florida area is looking for a smart, super playful, and very loving female GSD puppy, I really need help. Thank you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi - don't beat yourself up for this - just do it right and do it well so that your girl will be okay. 

If she's not spayed, I'd do that now. There are clinics if you google. I would also contact the breeder. If the breeder is able to help you, I would go that route first. If not I will post some other things to consider. 

When you get PMs on the board, please look to see if that person has ever even posted before. I think there's a whole subset of people who try to get dogs this way (just my suspicions!). Of course having 1 or a thousand posts doesn't mean anything in rehoming. Let us know what the breeder said and if more info is needed.


----------



## sutton c. (Sep 20, 2013)

It's really hard not to beat myself up. I love her more than words. I just got out of the military and the only place I had to go is my moms and she has 2 miniature schnauzers that just will not accept her no matter what we try. She's such a lover and lives to play and although I take her to the dog park for a couple hours a day it's not fair to her to have to be in her crate for the rest of the day aside from walks. She IS spayed, micro chipped, and completely vaccinated. The breeder is in North Carolina and I'm in Florida and i'm not sure he'll take her back if she's been spayed. She has great bloodlines and is very social and loves people and other dogs. This really, really breaks my heart. She's my pride and joy. We were hoping the dogs would adjust better but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry about this, and I understand. I was more or less single most of 8.5 yrs on active duty. I ended up 're-homing' 3 dogs over that timeframe. I did take my time & found them good homes. I was even able to check on 2 once in a while. 

You could also touch base with the breeder you got her from & see if they have ideas. I know it's a long way but they may have someone lined up for a bit older pup, never know.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Have you checked out groups like this :
Guardian Angels for Soldier's Pet ?

They do list housing issues post discharge as a hardship they will help with. 

Good luck , and thank you for your service . Sorry this is happening to you


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

If you don't mind, but if you don't plan to live too long with your mother perhaps you could seek a semi-long term foster? Until you can get back on your feet? I wish I had my own place or I would take her and foster her for you. 

If you can't, contact Heidi's Legacy: Heidi's Legacy - Florida All Breed Dog Rescue.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sutton c. said:


> It's really hard not to beat myself up. I love her more than words. I just got out of the military and the only place I had to go is my moms and she has 2 miniature schnauzers that just will not accept her no matter what we try. She's such a lover and lives to play and although I take her to the dog park for a couple hours a day it's not fair to her to have to be in her crate for the rest of the day aside from walks. She IS spayed, micro chipped, and completely vaccinated. The breeder is in North Carolina and I'm in Florida and i'm not sure he'll take her back if she's been spayed. She has great bloodlines and is very social and loves people and other dogs. This really, really breaks my heart. She's my pride and joy. We were hoping the dogs would adjust better but that doesn't seem to be the case.


Contact your breeder. A breeder will often have people -- pet people call and ask for an older pup. They are not looking to breed or to show, so her being spayed is a bonus as far as they are concerned. Explain how she is, and why you need to give her up. Don't expect him to pay you, but he should be able to find a good home for her, if he is trustworthy. If he hesitates, then the best thing to do is to work with a rescue to find her a good home.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

If I was in Florida I would foster her for you for as long as you needed  Unfortunately I'm in PA. Good luck and just screen hard !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XeroZeus (Feb 23, 2014)

Are these "financial difficulties" something that we could help you with on the boards? (Dog wise anyway)


----------

